# User RL  WotLK Midnight Release treffen?



## Dante_Dragon (3. November 2008)

Hiho Liebe Buffed Community.

Erstmal eins vorweg. Sollte es so einen Post schon geben so steinigt mich und werft mich den Kodos zum Fraß vor.

Ich habe diesen Thread mal ins WoW Forum gestellt weil ich der Ansicht bin dass es natürlich zum großen Teil um DAS Ereignis diesen Jahres geht.

Gut lange Rede kurzer Sinn. Ich rede natürlich von der 2. Erweiterung des allseits beliebte MMORPG "World of Warcraft" die in mittlerweile 11 Tagen erscheint. In einigen Größeren Städten Deutschlands wird es natürlich auch ein Mitternachtsverkauf geben. Und da es mittlerweile November ist und draußen recht kühl ist dacht ich mir: "Wieso erstell ich nicht so etwas wie eine kleine Börse zum gemeinsamen Ar** abfrieren.

Man könnte natürlich den Abend auch gut anders gestalten. Während eines kühlen Bierchens in der lieblingskneipe während man mit einigen "Mitsuchtis" einen heissen Smacktalk ablieffert. Ich mein das könnte auch die Gelegenheit sein mal die andere Fraktion besser kennenzulernen ^^. Ausserdem ist es auch eine gute Gelegenheit ein paar nette Leute kennenzulernen.

Ich habe z.b damals beim BC Mitternachtsverkauf einige Leute kennengelernt die mittlerweile zu meinen besten Kumpels zählen. Wir haben es damals zu BC so ähnlich abgezogen, 1 hat ein Thread aufgestellt hat gepostet in welcher City er am Mitternachtsverkauf teilnimmt und derjenige mit interesse hat sich dann via PM gemeldet oder direkt im Thread. Wir waren eine nette unde von 7 Man zum Verkauf. Egal ob Alli oder Horde an diesem Abend waren wir nur 1 Comunity.

Ich werde Die Leute die sich melden hier in den 1. Post dann reineditieren um bessere Übersicht zu erhalten und ich wünsche mir echt dass es doch einige gibt die auch interesse daran haben. Wie gesagt falls ihr interesse haben solltet dann schreibt diese Person einfach ne PM oder hier in den Thread rein.



*WER:/WO:*

Dante_Dragon / Saturn, Göttingen ODER Media Markt, Göttingen (Bin da noch unschlüssig)

Screen / Media Mark (Nordweststadt), Frankfurt am Main

Saytan / Berlin (Charlottenburg)

BadVoodoo / Saturn, Hamburger Innenstadt

Lizzas / Gamesshop(Zellgallerie), Frankfurt am Main

Lowstar / Media Markt, Wuppertal Elberfeld

Malleus / Media Markt, Braunschweig

Zentri / Saturn, Oldenburg

Umckaloabo,Rojan / Saturn, Wetzlar

Pringel / Berlin Hohenschönhausen am Lindencenter

Aitaro / Media Markt, Homburg/Saar

Atrakiller/ Media Markt, Aachen

Xontarr (Mit Bruder) / EB Games (Gamestop), Berlin, Gropius Passagen

Knäulnase / MediaMarkt, Gütersloh

Bulls,Redtim /  Mediamarkt, Magdeburg

Lacity / entweder Saturn am Hauptbahnhof oder Mediamarkt Vahrenwalder Str. , Hannover

Anprek / Media Markt, Heilbronn

n3tch3r / Saturn, Osnabrück

Shaggie / Media Markt, Koeln


----------



## Screen (3. November 2008)

Finde ich ne schöne sache...
ich schließ mich gleich mal und ...ich geh mit zwei Kollegen auch zum Mitternachts verkauf...

und zwar in Frankfurt am Main
mediamarkt in der Nordweststadt...


----------



## Saytan (3. November 2008)

Interessant,ist eigentlich ne gute idee

Saytanerlin neuköln obwohl lieber doch berlin charlottenburg^^media markt wilmersdorfer str


----------



## Thranduilo (3. November 2008)

sehr nette idee
aber bei mir is leider kein Laden in der nähe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


deswegen muss amazon herhalten...
aber sonst würd ich da sicher mitmachen^^


----------



## Schiimon (3. November 2008)

Der Göttinger Saturn Mitternachtsverkauf is aber im Savoy...^^

Bin auch dabei ebenfalls in Göttingen allerdings im Savoy wenn ichs richtig verstanden hab... xD


----------



## neo1986 (3. November 2008)

Gute idee, kaufs mir aber erst paar wochen später kommt da vielleicht jemand mir?^^

B2T 
Find ich wirklich gut würde gerne mitmachen wohen erstenz aber zu weit wer.
Und zweitenz kauf ich es mir wirklich erst wochen später.


----------



## BadVoodoo (3. November 2008)

BadVoodoo - Saturn- Hamburger Innenstadt


----------



## Daplex (3. November 2008)

Joh ich sach mal so nech Remscheid 23uhr steigt die Party im Alle-center xD
let´s go :-D
naja Bierkasten und warten bis der gute Saturn auf macht wird lustig werden denke ich!

mfg Dalpex


----------



## Error2000 (3. November 2008)

Find die Idee prima.
Leider gibts bei uns nur in Wien nen Mitternachtsverkauf und das is mir zu weit weg -.-


----------



## Lizzar (3. November 2008)

Ich bin auch in Frankfurt unterwegs & zwar im Gameshop in Frankfurt / Main ( Zeilgallerie ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. November 2008)

Wozu mitternacht irgendwo anstehen. 
Lieber Stressfrei per Amazon. Außerdem fällt der Tag an einen Donnerstag >>


----------



## Lowstar (3. November 2008)

geniale idee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Media Markt in Wuppertal Elberfeld =D


----------



## Runus (3. November 2008)

Ich geh mit 5 Kumpels, einer Freundin und nen Kasten Bier zum Media Markt in Gründau-Lieblos. Da gibts dann sogar um 22 Uhr Glühwein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malleus (3. November 2008)

jo wär ich dabei

komme aus Braunschweig - hier macht das Media Markt mitternachtsverkauf


----------



## Zenti (3. November 2008)

da möchte ich doch mal Fix für Oldenburg Werbung machen:

Atrax : Saturn Oldenburg in der City


----------



## grundgedanke (3. November 2008)

Wie sieht es denn im Mediamarkt Main Taunus Center (bei Frankfurt) aus?


----------



## Draikore (3. November 2008)

Ich bin dann ma Rheinland Pfalz "Mayen" :>

*freu* ;D


----------



## Souljy (3. November 2008)

bin mir nich schlüßug ob ichs mache aber wenn dann sieht man mich auch in Braunschweig vorm MM gammeln ^^


----------



## anadol/zuluhed (3. November 2008)

Vielleicht Saturn Remscheid


----------



## urmomismydailyquest (3. November 2008)

wär ne jute idee

bloß hab ich scho was vor


----------



## Screen (3. November 2008)

Main Taunuscenter machts net, deswegen fahr ich abuch in die Nordweststadt...soweit ich das auf der MM Seite erfahren habe.

MTC wäre für mich auch kürzer


----------



## Umckaloabo (3. November 2008)

Rojan und ich werden im Saturn/Wetzlar sein


----------



## Anduris (3. November 2008)

Ich finde auch das eine sehr coole Idee ist, kann leider nicht am Mitternachtsverkauf teilnehmen, weil ich am nächsten Tag Schule und sowas habe, aber wäre voll gern mal dabei und würde dann auch sehr gerne mit all den anderen WoWlern in ne Kneipe gehen, was drinken und dabei bissel über WoW plaudern! Z.B. was sie als aller erstes in Wotlk machen oder was ihr Ziel ist und solche Dinge. Naja schade.. nächstes Jahr bin ich aus der Schule, wenn da noch mal ne Erweiterung von WoW raus kommt, nehme ich auf jeden Fall Teil! *freu*
An die Leute die da teilnehmen: Ihr könnt ja nen Pic von euch dem andern geben, der gerade im gleichen Saturn etc. ist wie ihr! So erkennt ihr euch gut.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (3. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wozu mitternacht irgendwo anstehen.
> Lieber Stressfrei per Amazon. Außerdem fällt der Tag an einen Donnerstag >>



/signed.

aber man soll ja nicht vorschnell urteilen. den leuten, die sich den stress antun... viel spass. ich habe auf jeden fall was besseres zu tun und zwar gemütlich in meinem bettchen heiern.


----------



## Similion (3. November 2008)

Draikore schrieb:


> Ich bin dann ma Rheinland Pfalz "Mayen" :>
> 
> *freu* ;D



ist ja fast bei mir um die ecke ;P


----------



## Pumajäger (3. November 2008)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Find die Idee prima.
> Leider gibts bei uns nur in Wien nen Mitternachtsverkauf und das is mir zu weit weg -.-




+ -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (3. November 2008)

Hmm bei uns ist zu der zeit nur eine arbeit und das am 13 direkt.Nicht schlimm.
Keine berliner da?^^


----------



## Razyl (3. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Hmm bei uns ist zu der zeit nur eine arbeit und das am 13 direkt.Nicht schlimm.
> Keine berliner da?^^


Hmm Saytan du hast also vor am darauffolgenden tag dir "frei zu nehmen"?^^


----------



## Lowstar (3. November 2008)

vllt sollte man durchlesen, ob jemand schon die stadt und den laden genannt hat, bevor man sein' post macht.. haben sonst gleich 200 mal iwie z.b. mm berlin xD


----------



## Curentix (3. November 2008)

Dann lernt man die Leute kennen und dann? Redet man die ganze Zeit von Raid, Chars und WoW. Dann geht man nach Hause, und dann? Vergisst man die Leute wieder...

Interesting...
Interesting indeed...


----------



## Dante_Dragon (3. November 2008)

ich schreib hier nur 1 Person hin bzw 1 Laden. Dort kann man ja schauen ob es "seinen shop" schon gibt und sich dann direkt per PM bei der anderen Person melden.

Aber ehrlich gesagt sehr cool dass es doch einige gibt die durchaus interesse haben etwas gemeinsam u unternehmen und diese vielen Post in so kurzer Zeit... respekt ^^

Edith sagt: @Curentix wie geschrieben ich hab damals zum BC mitternachtsverkauf das gleiche gemacht. wie gesagt ich dachte auch so wie du dass man dann etwas quatscht, gemeinsam wartet und so ^^ aber die leute die ich kennengelernt habe gehören wirklich zu meinen engsten freundeskreis mittlerweile. es muss nicht daraus hinauslaufen das man nur 1 mal was zusammen unternimmt und dann wieder getrennte wege geht.


----------



## Estas88 (3. November 2008)

servus zusammen


ich werde nach egelsbach gehen hab auch schon angezahlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   egelsbach in der nähe von frankfurt/main btw

vll findet sich a jemand der da auch hin geht

so long

estas


----------



## Pumajäger (3. November 2008)

Anduris schrieb:


> Ich finde auch das eine sehr coole Idee ist, kann leider nicht am Mitternachtsverkauf teilnehmen, weil ich am nächsten Tag Schule und sowas habe, aber wäre voll gern mal dabei und würde dann auch sehr gerne mit all den anderen WoWlern in ne Kneipe gehen, was drinken und dabei bissel über WoW plaudern! Z.B. was sie als aller erstes in Wotlk machen oder was ihr Ziel ist und solche Dinge. Naja schade.. nächstes Jahr bin ich aus der Schule, wenn da noch mal ne Erweiterung von WoW raus kommt, nehme ich auf jeden Fall Teil! *freu*
> An die Leute die da teilnehmen: Ihr könnt ja nen Pic von euch dem andern geben, der gerade im gleichen Saturn etc. ist wie ihr! So erkennt ihr euch gut.



Nur dumm das dein Klassenvorstand kein WoW spielt^^

... oder dir auch so frei gibt

... oder du "zufällig" an einem tag krank bist wo auch die halbe schule fehlt


tja "Zufälle" gibts, die gibts gar nicht


----------



## Semetor (3. November 2008)

Ich komm natürlich zum Media Mark Braunschweig^^ mal schaun wie viele kommen


----------



## Saytan (3. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm Saytan du hast also vor am darauffolgenden tag dir "frei zu nehmen"?^^


nein nein ich geh schon hin hab komme dan halt zur zweiten oder so^^hahaha
^^ausserdem fällt freitag eh 1. und 2. aus wie ich grad seh^^

Also ich bin Berlin charlottenburg wilmersdorfer str. media markt


----------



## Razyl (3. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> nein nein ich geh schon hin hab komme dan halt zur zweiten oder so^^hahaha
> ^^ausserdem fällt freitag eh 1. und 2. aus wie ich grad seh^^
> 
> Also ich bin Berlin charlottenburg wilmersdorfer str. media markt


äääääh
Du weißt was ausfällt 1 Woche vorher? o.O


----------



## Tupac 2 (3. November 2008)

Während ihr Euch den ARSCH AB .................  beim Mitternachts verkauf Schlaf ich schön im Bett Und Warten morgens auf den Post potent der mir meine CE Liefert muhhaa ^^ und dann Viel Spass bei Arsch ab Frieren XD


----------



## Pringel (3. November 2008)

Hehe das is wirklich mal was nettes...und da ich ja auch zu den "Gestörten" gehöre die sich den Hintern abfrieren, bin ich auch in Berlin Hohenschönhausen am Lindencenter dabei^^

mfg


----------



## Master1611 (3. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Weiß noch nicht genau wo entweder:

Frankfurt - verschiedene Möglichkeiten
Dietzenbach - Mediamarkt
Egelsbach - Mediamarkt
Offenbach - Saturn


----------



## Master1611 (3. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Weiß noch nicht genau wo entweder:

Frankfurt - verschiedene Möglichkeiten
Dietzenbach - Mediamarkt
Egelsbach - Mediamarkt
Offenbach - Saturn


----------



## Aitaro (3. November 2008)

Media Markt - Homburg/Saar
wahrscheinlich ^^

---


----------



## The Heini (3. November 2008)

Games Stop / SCS Vösendorf / Österreich     ;D


----------



## Astrakiller (3. November 2008)

Media Markt - Aachen

Hoffe ich treff nen Paar leute von Buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Saytan (3. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> äääääh
> Du weißt was ausfällt 1 Woche vorher? o.O


jop stundneplan ftw hab freitags immer zur dritten^^


----------



## Xontarr (3. November 2008)

EB Games (Gamestop) - Berlin, Gropius Passagen 

Ich denke, mein Bruder is auch dabei! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knäulnase (3. November 2008)

bin dabei

MediaMarkt Gütersloh


----------



## Arajaxas (3. November 2008)

Aitaro schrieb:


> Media Markt - Homburg/Saar
> wahrscheinlich ^^
> 
> ---



jop , dort bin ich auch. Hoffe mal das dort nicht so extrem viel los ist^^


----------



## Aggrostar-555 (3. November 2008)

hi ich werde bei mein freund sehen in der nächste woche  wie es wird  in WotLK  wie die sever down gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(mit seinen schurken. Ich kaufe mir erst nächste wochen WotLK.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hinterhältiger (3. November 2008)

super idee, aber habs mir schon bestellt^^


----------



## Uldart (3. November 2008)

Draikore schrieb:


> Ich bin dann ma Rheinland Pfalz "Mayen" :>
> 
> *freu* ;D




Hey, wo ist den in Mayen Mitternachtsverkauf ?


----------



## Arajaxas (3. November 2008)

Aggrostar-555 schrieb:


> hi ich werde bei mein freund sehen in der nächste woche  wie es wird  in WotLK  wie die sever down gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klar kaufste erst nächste Woche WotLK , gibts ja auch erst dann^^


----------



## Redtim (3. November 2008)

ich spreche hier mal für mich und mein anchber der mitkommt^^


Bulls/Redtim Magdeburg Mediamarkt


----------



## Lacity (3. November 2008)

Hannover  / entweder Saturn am Hauptbahnhof oder Mediamarkt Vahrenwalder Str.


----------



## Anprek (3. November 2008)

Ich werde auch da sein, und zwar in *Heilbronn!* beim Mediamarkt !

Wer wird auch da sein? Bitte /pm


----------



## n3tch3r (3. November 2008)

Ich werde wahrscheinlich in *OSNABRÜCK* beim Saturn sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowman (3. November 2008)

Solltet ihr um die Uhrzeit nicht alle schon in da Heia liegen? ...mh, naja,

wenn ich Zeit hätte würd ich mir um die Zeit auch gern nen Bier vorm MM genehmigen. Muss aber um kurz vor 5 raus.
Aber wünsch viel spass, aber rennt nicht die neuen 200Herz, 80Zoll Flats um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaggie (3. November 2008)

Media Markt  /  in Koeln


----------



## Tupac 2 (3. November 2008)

wowman schrieb:


> Solltet ihr um die Uhrzeit nicht alle schon in da Heia liegen? ...mh, naja,
> 
> wenn ich Zeit hätte würd ich mir um die Zeit auch gern nen Bier vorm MM genehmigen. Muss aber um kurz vor 5 raus.
> Aber wünsch viel spass, aber rennt nicht die neuen 200Herz, 80Zoll Flats um
> ...




Die Klauen sie Neben bei ^^ ^^ bei der Massen Schläger rei für die CE  merke dass doch e keiner XD


----------



## Mookie (3. November 2008)

Berlin Potsdamer Platz Saturn, dort werd ich mich rumtreiben, das gute ist man steht nicht im kalten da es in einem Einkaufszentrum ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowman (3. November 2008)

Jo genau! Zettel drauf " Ein 200Herz, 80Zoll Flat liegt der CE bei " und gut is !!!


----------



## Prenne (3. November 2008)

need österreichische mitternachtsverkäufe^^


----------



## Jnn (3. November 2008)

Hi wieso gibs das nicht in mecklenburg vorpommern in schwerin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das is doch auch mediamarkt!!!


----------



## Tentu (3. November 2008)

An und für sich ne Geile idee ^Aber ich besorgs mir erst ne Zeit nach Release ^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (3. November 2008)

Dann bin ich auch mal dabei, wobei ich sicherlich Außenseiter seien werde, Potsdam Sterncenter Mediamarkt oder Berlin Neukölln MEdia Markt


----------



## Aratosao (3. November 2008)

Schreib mich mal bei berlin schotten ähhh...charlottenburg ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Muss aber noch gucken ob ich kann


----------



## Lognir (3. November 2008)

Ich bin bei Media Markt beim Friedrich-Ebert-Damm 110,Hamburg.
Kommt noch jemand? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.ripped (3. November 2008)

Da ich aus Österreich bin betrifft es unseren Markt Gott sei Dank nicht.

Meine mutter arbeitet seit über 10 Jahren bei Media Markt und auch ich habe mit meinen 19 Jahren schon den ein oder anderen Samstagsjob dort gehabt.

So ein Job ist während Tags schon anstrengend genug. Man muss sich von Leuten anpöbeln lassen weil dies und jenes nicht funktioniert, man muss sich mit Pensionisten herumquälen die nicht verstehen wie man einen Stecker in die Dose steckt und so weiter.

Als wär das ganze nicht genug müssen diese Leute nun auch mitten in der Nacht arbeiten und das nur weil eine horde (*lacht* oder allianz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) wild gewordener suchtis nicht bis halb 9 warten kann dieses spiel zu kaufen.

Mein Beileid an alle die zu diesem Termin in jedem Saturn Media Markt Game Stop oder sonst wo stehen müssen und euch bedienen.


----------



## Merlinia (3. November 2008)

Waaas? niemand in Emden? werd ich wohl alllein mit meinem fruend da stehen müssne..udn vielen andren..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kilalot (3. November 2008)

Zolanos/Zolle Gamestop Wuppertal-Barmen


----------



## Dante_Dragon (3. November 2008)

@Aratosao:

Meld dich bei Saytan hat sich auch in Charlottenburg eingetragen evtl könnt ihr ja was starten und findet noch ein paar verrückte. Ich bin nur der dumme der die Orte der Member in 1 Liste zusammenfügt xD


----------



## Nortrom141 (3. November 2008)

na toll, warum is keiner in göppingen oder stuttgart? T_T oder Eislingen im Mediamarkt or sou T-T


----------



## Spleez (3. November 2008)

ich find das irgendwie krank für n spiel schon um 0uhr anzustehen , reicht doch auch noch am darauffolgenden mittag ^^


----------



## Nortrom141 (3. November 2008)

also ich find das goil, so kann ma mit anderen über erfahrungen, witzige raids usw reden =D


----------



## Dante_Dragon (3. November 2008)

... stimmt fürn Spiel ist es Krank. Aber wenn es um nen neues Harry Potter buch geht wo ein mitternachtsverkauf gestartet wird oder für eine Teenie band wo kiddies bis zu 28 std vor Konzertbeginn schon an der schlange stehen dann ist die sache wieder OK oder was??


----------



## talsimir (3. November 2008)

Sulzbach- Main Taunus Zentrem  beim Mediamarkt wenn die nen Mitternachtsverkauf machen x;X


----------



## Estas88 (3. November 2008)

nich aufregen dante....die idee is cool und du brauchst dich nich zu verteidigen^^ gibt schon oft genug zoff in den foren also chill dich für ärger is dein thema viel zu cool^^

estas


----------



## Nortrom141 (3. November 2008)

na toll da hammers wieder "kiddy" ich hasse es (sry) aber es is so, ich bin 14, höhre aber Rock, Metal usw^^

was ich sagen will: es gibt ausnahmen!

wollte das nur ma sagn ^^"

und zu dante_dragon: ja find ich auch


----------



## Tupac 2 (3. November 2008)

Nortrom141 schrieb:


> na toll da hammers wieder "kiddy" ich hasse es (sry) aber es is so, ich bin 14, höhre aber Rock, Metal usw^^
> 
> was ich sagen will: es gibt ausnahmen!
> 
> ...




Bääää Metal hör die dass an ist besser !!!Bla bla bitte klicken es ist besser alls Metal !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dante_Dragon (3. November 2008)

@Nortrom:

Sry Teenie Band=Tokio Hotel= Mädchen im alter 10-16 Als Zielgruppe ^^= In meinen augen Kiddies.... das hat nix mit den Kiddies zu tun die meinen sie wären die tollsten und besten Pro gamer. sondern für mich steht der Begriff Kiddie einfach als.... naja ein Mädchen oder Junge im Pupertierendem Alter. das ist nicht böse gemeint oder. so ^^ einfach nur für die jüngere Generation.


----------



## Deluxee (3. November 2008)

Astrakiller schrieb:


> Media Markt - Aachen
> 
> Hoffe ich treff nen Paar leute von Buffed
> 
> ...



jeah ich wohn auch aachen ^^ ob ich  direkt zum mitternachtsverkauf komme ka .. aber is das überhaupt? hab auf mediamarkt seite geschaut da stand nix vom event in aachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja muss eben schauen ob ich kann hab schule nächsten tag xD


----------



## Bluppor (3. November 2008)

tjor ich geh auch zum mitternachts verkauf beim Mediamarkt in Bremen^^
scharde das kein anderer wohl nach Bremen geht aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hêllslâyêr (3. November 2008)

Gamestop in Minden xD Wie wärs damit? =P


----------



## Adiana (3. November 2008)

Hmm mir fällt gerade nix ein, wo in Halle/Saale Mitternachtsvorverkauf sein könnte...wer was weiß bitte Pm an mich...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (3. November 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Bääää Metal hör die dass an ist besser !!!Bla bla bitte klicken es ist besser alls Metal !!!!!!!!!!!!!


Kollege hör die lieber farid bang oder warrior und peterone an faustregel vorallem hahahah^^


----------



## Shalimana (3. November 2008)

Saturn/ Hamburg^^


----------



## Merlock (3. November 2008)

gamestop in viersen me and onepiece


----------



## Gehirnpups (3. November 2008)

Gehirnpups/ Wesel / GameStop


----------



## Bladinna (3. November 2008)

Mein Mann und ich werden uns entweder am GameStop oder am Mediamarkt in *Berlin Neukölln* rumtreiben.


----------



## Zanzababe (3. November 2008)

Zenti schrieb:


> da möchte ich doch mal Fix für Oldenburg Werbung machen:
> 
> Atrax : Saturn Oldenburg in der City



Da ich am 13.11. frei hab, werd ich vielleicht auch mal vorbeischauen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StarBlight (3. November 2008)

meine freundin und mich wird man beim media markt in den köln arcaden antreffen, ist wärmer als der in der innenstadt XD


----------



## Cupertino (3. November 2008)

Dante_Dragon schrieb:


> Ich habe diesen Thread mal ins WoW Forum gestellt weil ich der Ansicht bin dass es natürlich zum großen Teil um DAS Ereignis diesen Jahres geht.



Tut mir leid für dich, wenn es DAS Ereignis für dich ist!


----------



## Saytan (3. November 2008)

Cupertino schrieb:


> Tut mir leid für dich, wenn es DAS Ereignis für dich ist!


Weisst du,dass du ein Opfer bist?Kannst deine schlechte Laune nicht woanders rauslassen?
was können wir dafür das du von deinen Eltern geschlagen wirst?


----------



## Hêllslâyêr (3. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Weisst du,dass du ein Opfer bist?Kannst deine schlechte Laune nicht woanders rauslassen?
> was können wir dafür das du von deinen Eltern geschlagen wirst?



Rofl der war gut ^^


----------



## Stefan Krieg (3. November 2008)

Ich werde in Passau vom Saturn zum Cineplex erkauf im Kino hin gehen

meldet euch per PM bei mir wer kommt dann können wir uns ja treffen


----------



## Astragalus (3. November 2008)

ich bin beim saturn am bahnhof oder media maarkt vahrenwalderstr in hannover


----------



## Stevesteel (3. November 2008)

aha...	Eiskalter Mitternachtsverkauf
In der Nacht vom 12.-13. November ab 0 Uhr in allen Media Märkten in Berlin und Brandenburg

*Berlin* Media-Markt Prenzlauer Berg


----------



## Gendo Ikari83 (4. November 2008)

Falls es noch andere ForenUser aus dem Gebiet Paderborn gibt, ich, und hoffentlich ein kumpel den ich mitschleifen kann, werden den mitternachtsverkauf beim Mediamarkt Paderborn mitmachen.
Bin ja mal gespannt was hier so lossein wird.
Letztes Jahr hatte ich ja leider keine Zeit dafür.


----------



## Oly78 (4. November 2008)

Wenn du die Geschichte nach Städtenamen sortierst ist es einfacher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-> Iserlohn, Gamestop


----------



## essey (4. November 2008)

Ich bin wahrscheinlich beim Media-Markt in Emden dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Werd allerdings vorher pennen und mich danach auch gleich wieder verziehen. Auf dem Nach-Hause-Weg wirds aufm Laptop installiert.

Bräuchte nur noch nen USB-Stick für meine Multi-Sim, aber das wäre wohl etwas übertrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am nächsten Tag ist wieder Arbeit angesagt ><


----------



## Malygor (4. November 2008)

Îch werde wohl auch innstadt hamburg Saturn sein beim mitternachtsverkauf wär ja cool wenn man sich kurzschließen kann und bisschen feiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (4. November 2008)

*Hameln* Media Markt mit Kumpel


----------



## Telbion (4. November 2008)

Bochum-Hofstede, wir sind zu dritt ^^


----------



## ch_Rankath (4. November 2008)

Rankath - DiTech Wien20


----------



## DonChristo (4. November 2008)

wozu den ar*** abfrieren?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in ingolstadt macht das cafe paradox den mitternachtsverkauf.....und das is ne normal geöffnete kneipe.....bei bis jetz ca. 80 vorbestellungen wird das ne witzige party im warmen, bis um mitternacht das auto mit der lieferung kommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruss, don


----------



## Mäuserich (4. November 2008)

Mäuserich und 4 weitere Mitglieder der "Rache der Verratenen"-Gilde werden zeitig am Game-Stop in Münster eintrudeln.

Evtl. vorheriges Treffen um noch irgendwas Trinken zu gehen oder so durchaus möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vritraa (4. November 2008)

Hannover Mediamarkt Vahrenwalderstr. ^^ 
um wieviel uhr sollte man am besten schon dort sein? xD


----------



## Otori Takeo (5. November 2008)

Bremerhaven Saturn sind zu 2. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedDevil96 (5. November 2008)

machen eine LICH KING release Party ! , gehen kurz vorm start zum media Markt Hannover !!!!


----------



## Rubinweapon (5. November 2008)

Xontarr schrieb:


> EB Games (Gamestop) - Berlin, Gropius Passagen
> 
> Ich denke, mein Bruder is auch dabei!
> 
> ...



bei euch der eb hat mitternachts auf?der eb in koblenz macht erst um 8:30 seine pforten auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich werd aber um 8 da die tür einrennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (5. November 2008)

habta auch an namenschilder gedacht?

und eventuel ne gesichtsbemahlung der eigenen fraktion zu ehren : /


----------



## bloodless82 (5. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Außerdem fällt der Tag an einen Donnerstag >>


Wie jetzt?
Der Tag fällt an einen Donnerstag? 
Da muss der Tag aber mal aufpassen dass er nicht auch noch aus dem Fenster fällt oder gar Schlimmeres.


----------



## Astrakiller (5. November 2008)

Bei mir hat es sich geändert,werde im ToysRus in Würselen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Allyminator @ Thrall (5. November 2008)

Werd auch da sein....

Media Markt Wiesbaden / Hasengartenstraße


----------



## Nightwalker77 (5. November 2008)

ich wollt ja erst zum mm in mannheim, aber hab keine lust da durch die Stadt zu kurven deswegen werd ich auf den mm in viernheim ausweichen, wer noch hinmöchte, melde sich per PN bei mir.


Gruss

Night


----------



## Trackman (5. November 2008)

yeah! rl open pvp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## busaku (5. November 2008)

Thranduilo schrieb:


> sehr nette idee
> aber bei mir is leider kein Laden in der nähe
> 
> 
> ...



Dann macht ihr nen Treffen hier im Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich schau mir das auf jeden Fall mal im "MM-Hückelhoven" an (auch wenn keiner unser Kaff kennt.. aaaaaber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Osc (5. November 2008)

Saarbrücken - Saturn(Bahnhofstrasse) will mich mit ein paar kumpels treffen wieviele wir sind steht allerdings noch nicht fest


----------



## DelioMelio (5. November 2008)

hey coole sache bin auch dabei



Frankfurt am main   / Media Markt  Nordwestzentrum



könnt auch gerne per pm was ausmachen ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Epicor (5. November 2008)

cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lässige Idee *hehe*
Aber in meiner Gegend wird wohl eher keiner hier im Forum sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Epicor / MediaMarkt Salzburg Stadt*

^^  Werd um 23.30Uhr allein dort eintrudeln *hehe*


----------



## HugoBoss24 (5. November 2008)

ähm nur mal so nebenbei erwähnt, egal wer von euch wo hingeht! es werden auf jedenfall andere wow-spieler beim mitternachtsverkauf sein! und zwar nur wow-spieler! also was soll denn das dann hier bitte?
mal angenommen ich schreibe jetzt das ich zum media markt hameln gehe. und nun? wenn sich hier keiner meldet stehe ich trotzdem nicht alleine dort!


----------



## Erpur (5. November 2008)

Gehirnpups schrieb:


> Gehirnpups/ Wesel / GameStop









sicher das da is ich such noch was in der nähe


----------



## Vanderm (5. November 2008)

wird der threat hier noch bearbeitet?

Also ich bin auch dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BERLIN
GAMESTOP GROPIUSPASSAGEN

werde so ab 22:30 mit unserer Gildenleaderin vor dem Laden stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für Verabredungen zum gemeinsamen zeitvertreib und Fachdiskussionen einfach bei mir melden


----------



## Yiraja (5. November 2008)

saturn leverkusen wer da au hin geht pm an mich ^^


----------



## Gnorfal (5. November 2008)

Saturn Remscheid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Erkennbar an: Gnorfal Basecap und Flaschbier inner hand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Immortal1981 (5. November 2008)

Mediamarkt Baden-Baden


----------



## Griwn (5. November 2008)

Griwn/Saturn Bochum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nillux (5. November 2008)

Media Markt Koblenz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turkod (5. November 2008)

Xontarr schrieb:


> EB Games (Gamestop) - Berlin, Gropius Passagen
> 
> Ich denke, mein Bruder is auch dabei!
> 
> ...





Ich geh zum Media Markt - Berlin, Gropius Passagen


----------



## Flavia_Nina (5. November 2008)

HugoBoss24 schrieb:


> ähm nur mal so nebenbei erwähnt, egal wer von euch wo hingeht! es werden auf jedenfall andere wow-spieler beim mitternachtsverkauf sein! und zwar nur wow-spieler! also was soll denn das dann hier bitte?
> mal angenommen ich schreibe jetzt das ich zum media markt hameln gehe. und nun? wenn sich hier keiner meldet stehe ich trotzdem nicht alleine dort!




Wie - du meinst bei so einem Mitternachtsverkauf sind nur WoWler - und keiner dem um fünf vor Zwölf die Waschmaschine kaputt gegangen ist? *Schock*

Media Markt Aachen


----------



## Stonewhip (5. November 2008)

Werde mich mal zu den Wartenden am MediaMarkt - Oldenburg gesellen, da dieser sich zwar das WotLK-Kontingent mit Saturn - Oldenburg teilt, aber 75% der ersten Lieferung bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ohne Vorbestellung hab ich da größere Chancen auf eine Packung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellersche (5. November 2008)

Ich fahr mit einem Freund zum

Media Markt in Darmstadt

Dank Vitamin B werden dort 2 mal CE für uns weggelegt bei BC waren alle CE nach 10 min weg.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Epicor (5. November 2008)

Hab in Salzburg auch das Glück, 2 reservierte CE abholen zu können, wobei ich aber nur 1 brauchen werde *gg*
Kauf mir doch nich für 3 Accounts jeweils ne CE *hehe*


----------



## Mäuserich (5. November 2008)

HugoBoss24 schrieb:


> ähm nur mal so nebenbei erwähnt, egal wer von euch wo hingeht! es werden auf jedenfall andere wow-spieler beim mitternachtsverkauf sein! und zwar nur wow-spieler! also was soll denn das dann hier bitte?
> mal angenommen ich schreibe jetzt das ich zum media markt hameln gehe. und nun? wenn sich hier keiner meldet stehe ich trotzdem nicht alleine dort!



Also (mir zumindest) geht es auch nicht darum die Leute >in der Schlange< zu treffen, sondern darum sich >vorher< zu treffen um noch gemütlich einen Trinken zu gehen oder gemeinsam nen Happen zu essen.

Ausserdem gibt es hier im Forum ja durchaus Leute mit denen man schon nette Diskussionen hatte und die man RL gern mal kennen lernen würde und dafür z.B. bereit ist mal in den Nachbarort zu fahren oder sich an einem Laden zu treffen wenn es mehrere Möglichkeiten gibt (bei uns in Münster z.B. Game Stop, mind. einer von unseren 2 Saturns und soweit ich weiss macht der Media Markt auch auf).

Und ach ja, ne Aktualisierung des Threads wär wirklich mal schön ^^


----------



## Jägerlatein (5. November 2008)

Mann, Mann, gibt es in ganz Oberfranken keine WoW-Spieler?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MM Marktredwitz (ich weiß kennt eh keiner ^^)

LG


----------



## Griwn (5. November 2008)

Jägerlatein schrieb:


> Mann, Mann, gibt es in ganz Oberfranken keine WoW-Spieler?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Omg da biste sicher alleine^^
Wobei hat auch so seine Vorteile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nocard (5. November 2008)

Jup,

hab es zwar auch bestellt, werde es mir trotzdem Nachts holen.

Wiesbaden - MediaMarkt - Hasengartenstraße 25

oder

Wiesbaden - Saturn - Bahnhofsplatz 3

am Bahnhof trifft man immer nette Leute :S

Greetz


----------



## Sciloi (5. November 2008)

Lich king ich komme

SALZBURG 

ich und meine frau werden uns auch holen gott sei dank schon reserviert


----------



## Imira (5. November 2008)

Mein Freund und ich sind auch dabei

Media Markt Essen
Gladbecker Str. 413
45326 Essen

Gott sei Dank auch vorbestellt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demitrie (5. November 2008)

GameStop  Eastgate Berlin / Marzahn 

Obwohl ich es auch nicht weit habe zum potsdamer platz wo man sich sein spiel signieren lassen kann von den machern :-)


----------



## Flipside (5. November 2008)

grundgedanke schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn im Mediamarkt Main Taunus Center (bei Frankfurt) aus?



Moin,

MTZ macht ebenfalls Mitternachtsverkauf. Mich findest du dort =)


GreetZ Hany  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## asriell (5. November 2008)

ich undn nen kumpel werden uns in lüneburg den allerwertesten abfrieren


----------



## Exomia (5. November 2008)

Ich bin in Mainz am Saturn und da ich eh Urlaub habe passt das sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SäD (5. November 2008)

Wo bleiben die Schweizer?

Ich persönlich gehe mit 2 Kollegen zusammen zu Softridge im HB Zürich


----------



## Irtan (5. November 2008)

Media Markt Düsseldorf Friedrichstr. 129-133 40217 Düsseldorf
Bräuchte übrigens noch eine Rückfahrgelegenheit richtung Wersten, Holthausen, Benrath wäre nett wenn sich jemand per PM melden könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Mfg


----------



## Irtan (5. November 2008)

/push, need mitfahrgelegenheit :b


----------



## Stupidea24 (5. November 2008)

Also an sich eine gute Idee.
Aber ^^

wenn jemand um 00.00 Uhr am 13.11 vor einem Laden wie Saturn oder MediaMarkt steht, könnte man ja vermuten, dass dieser WoW spielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wer sollte sich sonst um 00.00 Uhr ein Game kaufen wollen. Also jeden den ihr dort sehen werdet wird mit knapp 99,9% Wahrscheinlichkeit, genau wie wir, WoW spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Ich hab leider keine Zeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg


----------



## pixeljedi (5. November 2008)

da sich die 8-10 berliner auf genau soviele MM verteilen will ich mal nicht hintenanstehen..
ich bin um 23.30 im media-markt BLN-Oberschöneweide anzutreffen und man erkennt mich
daran,das ich unter garantie den längsten kinnbart habe und 1.92 groß bin und ne M65 trage

solong man sieht sich....



mfg pixel


----------



## Brenus (5. November 2008)

Ist ne gute Idee,

also ich werde so gegen 22 Uhr am Karstadt in Gießen sein.
Wer noch mit durch den Seltersweg ziehen will,kann sich ja mit mir da treffen,wegen mir 
auch schon früher.

Mfg

Brenus


----------



## Priester4ever (5. November 2008)

ich werds mir schicken lassen^^


----------



## sceezy (5. November 2008)

Hamburg/Halstenbek...is günstiger als nedderfeld^^

bis dahin!!^^

Media-markt..natürlich^^


----------



## Zamahra (5. November 2008)

Saturn Hamburg... mit nem haufen Freunde... juhuuuu freu freu freu


----------



## Lurka (5. November 2008)

Dante_Dragon schrieb:


> Erstmal eins vorweg. Sollte es so einen Post schon geben so steinigt mich und werft mich den Kodos zum Fraß vor.



Hmm, darfst Dir die Steine sogar aussuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Moment ich kram mal den Fred raus.


----------



## poTTo (5. November 2008)

<<< Kiel , Gamestop (Sophienhof)


----------



## Selthas (5. November 2008)

media markt krems (Österreich)


----------



## Daylife (5. November 2008)

game shop, krefeld


----------



## BoV_Jimmy (5. November 2008)

Mediamarkt Cottbus ;]


----------



## Kenzzox (5. November 2008)

Ich und Drei Kollegen gimpen nach Saturn In Gelsenkirchen- Buer


----------



## Sarad (5. November 2008)

Sarad1990(Thakar) - Saturn ESSEN City


----------



## Anprek (5. November 2008)

Sehr Sehr geil! Leute aus HEILBRONN bitte melden


----------



## Senseless6666 (5. November 2008)

Mediamarkt Neumünster^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## comixxx (5. November 2008)

lasse mich natürlich auch nicht lumpen , und gesell mich dazu ...^^

*Mediamarkt Berlin Alexanderplatz 8 ! *

1 . weil ich gleich um die Ecke wohne 

2. geh ich mal schwer davon aus das Blizzards Prominenz da auftaucht ... xD


grüße :>


----------



## Senseless6666 (5. November 2008)

Stupidea24 schrieb:


> Also an sich eine gute Idee.
> Aber ^^
> 
> wenn jemand um 00.00 Uhr am 13.11 vor einem Laden wie Saturn oder MediaMarkt steht, könnte man ja vermuten, dass dieser WoW spielt
> ...


Stelle mir grasd vor wie wir alle an der kasse stehen und ganz vorne kauft wer Hello kitty online oda so.. omg den werden wir stundenlang "Corps-Campen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## BleaKill (5. November 2008)

Gamestop Hagen (Volmegalerie)


----------



## Taksoa (5. November 2008)

Hab mir extra frei genommen, werde also auch zum Mitternachtsverkauf gehen.
Denke nur das keiner die STadt kennt wo ich wohn und auch zum Shop gehe xD

Aber trotzdem mal Info dalass

Gamestop - Viersen xD

Falls wer von da kommt, See you 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moerbinho (5. November 2008)

Media Markt, Heilbronn.

Paar Atzen sind mit dabei. 
Wie ich zu erkennen bin?
Groß, blond, schickes Auto & hübsche Freundin aufm Beifahrer sitz.

Werde wohl der einzige sein ;D


----------



## Nomeck (5. November 2008)

Wer auch den ToysRus in Würselen unsicher machen.

Wir sehen uns dort Astra 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astrakiller (5. November 2008)

Nomeck schrieb:


> Wer auch den ToysRus in Würselen unsicher machen.
> 
> Wir sehen uns dort Astra
> 
> ...




Hehe, ich wollte mich mit Arekado treffen ( auch ein User hier im Forum ) , können ja nen gemeinsamen Treffpunkt ausmachen wenn du auch zu Fuß gehen kannst..So irgendwie am Markt oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


Btw: Die Collectors Edition is bei Toys R Us noch vorrätig,heute vorbestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Nomeck (5. November 2008)

Werd wahrscheinlich mit dem Auto von Baesweiler aus dort hin düsen. Können uns aber gerne dort am Parkplatz treffen (vorrausgesetzt ich finde da noch einen freien Platz ^^").


----------



## Tupac 2 (5. November 2008)

Nomeck schrieb:


> Werd wahrscheinlich mit dem Auto von Baesweiler aus dort hin düsen. Können uns aber gerne dort am Parkplatz treffen (vorrausgesetzt ich finde da noch einen freien Platz ^^").



Pfff Wen nicht Ziehlst du auf den laden Eingang und Schreist MACHT PLATZ SONST ÜBERFAHRE ICH EUCH


----------



## Astrakiller (5. November 2008)

Nomeck schrieb:


> Werd wahrscheinlich mit dem Auto von Baesweiler aus dort hin düsen. Können uns aber gerne dort am Parkplatz treffen (vorrausgesetzt ich finde da noch einen freien Platz ^^").




Na,da wird wohl nicht viel los sein.. Wobei man dann mal sehen kann,wieviele Leute aus Würselen und Umgebung WoW spielen ( die aus Aachen fahren ja sicher zum MM ^^ )

Dann sehen wir uns halt im ToysRus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nomeck (6. November 2008)

So wie es aussieht werde ich dort auch ein paar Arbeitskollegen antreffen. Aber naja... warten wir mal ab wie viel da wirklich los sein wird.

Jepp, sehen uns dann dort. ^^


----------



## Gehirnpups (6. November 2008)

Erpur schrieb:


> sicher das da is ich such noch was in der nähe



joa is schon vorbestellt !

stadt erlaubts auch


----------



## cortes (6. November 2008)

spätschicht, danach zum saturn in remscheid ~23/23:30 - wer da mit nem kasten bier sitzt den werd ich nett nach einer pulle fragen. Nach der Arbeit kommt sowas gut ^^


----------



## Lizard King (6. November 2008)

ich möchte mit euch süchtigen Opfer nicht in Verbindung gebracht werden aber ich werde in Esslingen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acho (6. November 2008)

Yo ich und nen Kumpel sind auch dabei in *GOSLAR* MEDIA MARKT


noch wer? der kann mich gerne anschreiben wegen einem Treffen vorm Media Markt.



MfG
Acho

Und ausserdem ist das mit dem AR.... abfrieren mal ein erlebniss für sich !! MUSS mann einfach mal miterlebt haben.!!!


----------



## Latharíl (6. November 2008)

der gamestop in bad dürrheim macht leider keinen mitternachtsverkauf *schnief*

würde jemand mit mir direkt zur öffnungszeit hingehen xD?


----------



## Isalia (6. November 2008)

Dann mache ich doch auch mal mit

Isalia wird sich den Po in Kiel abfrieren, vor dem Sophienhof und ich meine darin ist das auch ein Gamestop, wo ich vorbestellt habe, oder habe vorbestellen lassen durch einen Freund *g*
*schnappt sich ne Decke und lecker Kaffee*


----------



## Avane x.X (6. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wozu mitternacht irgendwo anstehen.
> Lieber Stressfrei per Amazon. Außerdem fällt der Tag an einen Donnerstag >>




Genau richtig


----------



## Latharíl (6. November 2008)

Avane schrieb:


> Genau richtig




langweiler xD


----------



## Latharíl (6. November 2008)

Avane schrieb:


> Genau richtig




langweiler xD


----------



## Wow-Bravoplayer (6. November 2008)

Flensburger und Umgebung kann sich gern bei mir melden.

MfG
Thor


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. November 2008)

Saturn Berlin 5 (Märkische Zeile)
Öffnungszeit: 00:00

Senftenberger Ring 15-17 13439 Berlin MZ

Ich ^^


----------



## Silbergecko (6. November 2008)

Ich werd mit meinem Bruder im Düsseldorfer Gamestop an der Heinrich heine alle mein Exemplar entgegennehmen ^^


----------



## xCyrex (6. November 2008)

Saturn ,Spandauer Arcaden (Berlin)


----------



## Gaoyiski (6. November 2008)

mal ne frag wer kauft schon um 0 uhr ein als ob man da nix 
besseres zu tun hat.


----------



## Hotgoblin (6. November 2008)

Würde selber gerne bei einem Mitternachtsverkauf
dabei sein ,aber Schule und Eltern halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pereace2010 (6. November 2008)

BleaKill schrieb:


> Gamestop Hagen (Volmegalerie)




Hmm meld dich mal per PM wennde wirklich hingehst ^^ aus Iserlohn ist es nicht sooo weit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## danksager (6. November 2008)

hy alle miteinander ich werde nach

NAGOLD zum Mediamarkt düsen 

bitte pn wer auch noch kommt 

fossi die nette raideule


----------



## N€mesis (6. November 2008)

Da unser Media Markt in Düsseldorf bei den Arcarden erst um 7 urh aufamcht und ich noch arbeiten mus hrhr^^ 
geh ich zum gamestop auf der Neustr. 53-55 und werds mir da in der nacht besorgen also wer mitkommen will melden euch per pm =D


----------



## Irtan (6. November 2008)

Media Markt in den Düsseldorf-Arcaden, ab 24Uhr.

Q: http://www.mediamarkt.de/musik-film-games/...ld_of_warcraft/


----------



## noobhammer (6. November 2008)

heun heun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.... in bayern gibt es kein mitternachtsverkauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..das ist das dümmste bundesland was solche sachen angeht!!!!


----------



## Carisha (6. November 2008)

noobhammer schrieb:


> heun heun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Natürlich gibts da Mitternachtsverkäufe. Musst mal auf der Liste schaun: hier


----------



## N€mesis (6. November 2008)

Irtan schrieb:


> Media Markt in den Düsseldorf-Arcaden, ab 24Uhr.
> 
> Q: http://www.mediamarkt.de/musik-film-games/...ld_of_warcraft/



guck mal hier hier steht was anderes Oo

http://www.mediamarkt.de/i/markt/events/990/wow_internet.pdf


----------



## Fezaré (8. November 2008)

So, da mein anderen Thema geschlossen wurde schreib ich es nochmal hier rein.


Ich werde zum Mitternachtsverkauf zum Saturn (Koblenz) beim Ikea fahren. Wenn ihr von Neuwied aus mit wollt schreibt mir im Spiel (Xinobiés, Realm: Der Mithrilorden, Fraktion: Horde)
oder schreibt mir per icq: 347777309


----------



## Epicor (8. November 2008)

Na sag amal.. gibts denn sonst keine *Salzburger*, die auch zum Mitternachtsverkauf gehen wollen??


----------



## Dalrogh (8. November 2008)

MediaMarkt Hannover Vahrenwalderstr.   

Von Saturn am Hbf hab ich nirgends was Offizielles lesen können!!! (Hier steht nix von Hannover: Saturn Mitternachtsverkäufe)


----------



## Bartelbi (8. November 2008)

expert Bening - Verden (Aller)

bin bekannt unter Bartelbi oder als Barthoof


----------



## Leejay (8. November 2008)

Ich werde in Aachen Media Markt mit 2 weiteren evtl. auch 3 weiteren Kollegen sein.


----------



## skrimish (8. November 2008)

zwar hab ich nicht alle Seiten gelesen aber bei mir in Media Markt Porta Westfalica spielt Jan Hegenberg live! ab 23 uhr bis zum großen finale songs wie "die horde rennt" werden gespielt soweit ich es weiß!


----------



## Monzel (8. November 2008)

Bin in Chemnitz (Sachsen) im Media Markt am Start!


----------



## Rangekiller (8. November 2008)

ich werd auch campen gehn^^ und zwar vorm Media Markt in Heppenheim in der Tiergartenstraße
Wotlk is coming


----------



## ThaBuffed (10. November 2008)

werd wahrscheinlich Media/Markt - Köln gehn

könnt mich ja anschreiben wenn ihr wollt können uns dann treffen =D


----------



## Lupinè (10. November 2008)

Also ich werde wohl in Halberstadt sein, am neu eröffneten Media Markt.
Die machen auch nen Mitternachtsverkauf.

Ich hoffe man sieht sich dort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trollgotan (11. November 2008)

wollter erst nach köln aber da ich in bonn arbeite mach ich überstunden und werde auch in bonn zum mvvk gehen...


----------



## Xandars (11. November 2008)

/push


----------



## dasdidi (11. November 2008)

bin morgen mit nem freund in Gummersbach Saturn oder Karstadt das ergibt sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffe das ich dann nicht alleine da stehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## essey (11. November 2008)

wie wärs, wenn die Übersicht im 1. post mal n update bekommen würde? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodgrin (11. November 2008)

Ich campe auch morgen in Bonn beim Karstadt ^^


----------



## Tupac 2 (11. November 2008)

Bloodgrin schrieb:


> Ich campe auch morgen in Bonn beim Karstadt ^^




sicher Mit Dem Laptop Und hackst dich auf ein Netzwerk ein um zu Zocken  XD


----------



## Turgon! (11. November 2008)

in Bonn Campen ist gut b wann denn so ca?^^

btw wer aus brühl hier der in den gamestop geht?


----------



## Natálya (11. November 2008)

Coole Idee, aber wär's ned besser die Leute nach Städen zu sortieren, denke das wäre übersichtlicher.

Wenn ich zum Mitternachtsverkauf gehe dann nach Karlsruhe (MediaMarkt). Ich würd halt gehen um zu gucken was so los ist, weil kaufen kann ich's mir ned, keine Kohle.^^


----------



## Mäuserich (11. November 2008)

Ich habe ja angeboten das ich gerne schon ein kleines Pre-Treffen mit einigen Münsteranern machen würde.

Da der TE den Thread aber nicht mehr aktualisiert und in dem teilweise ziemlichem Wust es schwer ist die Übersicht zu behalten werde ich nicht mehr in den Thread reischauen.

Das Angebot für ein Treffen steht aber weiterhin, nur bitte dann Mitteilung per PM.


----------



## Psychosandman (11. November 2008)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Opa überredet das er mich in nächste stadt fährt (oldenburg) ne stunde fahrt juhu
MITTERNACHTS VERKAUF I COMMING 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gardenstale (12. November 2008)

Ich werd mich wohl beim Gamestop in Dinslaken rumschlagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jonoliva (12. November 2008)

Ah, auf der letzten Seite doch welche, die auch nach Bonn kommen ...

werde erstmal gemütlich James Bond im kino schauen und dann gen Karstadt wandern ... mal sehen was da so los ist gegen 23:00 Uhr.


----------



## MF2888 (12. November 2008)

Hey, ich werd wohl auch zum Mitternachtsverkauf heute gehn. Ich bin mir bloß noch nicht schlüssig wann ich da am besten schon hin geh. Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrungen vom BC Release, um wie viel Uhr sollte man schon vorm Media Markt in der Schlange stehn?


----------



## MayoAmok (12. November 2008)

werd so gegen halb12 am mediamarkt in essen (gladbecker) stehen.


bin mal gespannt ^^


----------



## Forc (12. November 2008)

Ist auch wer aus freiburg da?


----------



## Baalrok (12. November 2008)

München im Forum des Deutschen Museums

Macht zwar schon um 22:00 auf, aber da die Ausgabe (Das Spiel muss schon vorher erstanden werden, da ein Verkauf um diese Urzeit verboten ist. Da es eine Veranstaltung nach 22:00 Uhr ist, dürfen unter 16jährige nur in Begleitung eines Erwachsenen rein. Es gibt beim Kauf extra Eintrittskarten.) erst um 0:00 losgeht, werd ich wohl zufuß gegen 23:30 aufschlagen... Ich bin gespannt, was dort los sein wird. Ist ja weit und breit dank mittelalterlichen Zuständen in Bayern einer der wenigen Mitternachtsverkäufe, in München sowieso...


----------



## -Zirâ- (12. November 2008)

ist vieleicht wer in Treptow Schöneweide Center ^^?


----------



## Moraven (12. November 2008)

werde zum saturn in graz schauen =)

und /pvp ist bei mir an ^^


----------



## Reshaw (12. November 2008)

Ich habe gerade mit jemanden gesprochen der breitgrinsend mit seinem WotLK unterm arm in der Strassenbahn stand. Er sagte er habe es aus nem Shop in Bochum. Weiß da jemand genaueres ?


----------



## NEEisKLAR (12. November 2008)

Braunschweig, MediaMarkt


----------



## kreedz (12. November 2008)

Mediamarkt heidelberg (rohrbach)


----------



## Astrad (12. November 2008)

Braunschweig , Media Markt.


----------



## ml73 (12. November 2008)

Ich habs auch gerade in der Hand gehabt!!!
(arbeite bei Saturn)

Darf es aber erst morgen früh 6Uhr kaufen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Ordnungsamt macht uns Sachsen einen Strich durch die Rechnung...nichts ist mit Mitternachtsverkauf!
Dafür bekommst du es hier von 6Uhr bis 9Uhr fast umsonst da du den Kaufpreis als Gutschein bekommst, na wenigstens etwas.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl00dyImpact (12. November 2008)

bin dabei in Göttingen, Saturn.

Wann kreuzt ihr so auf ? Mein kumpel mit dem ich hin wollte kann leider ned da sein auto kaputt is und sein Zug so spät nimmer fährt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinizae (12. November 2008)

Ist denn MORGEN FRÜH jemand beim GAMESTOP in Nürnberg anzutreffen? ^^ Wollt etz keinen Extrathread aufmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (12. November 2008)

Ich geh da hin,


Donnerstag, 13.11.2008 - Saturn Nürnberg
Sonderverkauf zur Veröffentlichung zum neuen World of Warcraft Add-on
Liebe WOW-Fans! Anlässlich der Veröffentlichung des neuen World of Warcraft Add-on "Wrath of Lich King" findet bei uns am 13.11.2008 ab 06:00 Uhr morgens ein Sonderverkauf statt. Wir freuen uns auf euer zahlreiches Erscheinen. Euer Saturn Team


----------



## Kronas (12. November 2008)

Firun schrieb:


> Ich geh da hin,
> 
> 
> Donnerstag, 13.11.2008 - Saturn Nürnberg
> ...


falscher thread, die öffnen 6 uhr!


----------



## comixxx (12. November 2008)

evtl. noch wer aus Berlin da der Lust hat sich das Getümmel am ALex  anzuschauen ?
wollt so ca 22 Uhr starten... ^^^


Lok`Tar...


----------



## Firun (12. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> falscher thread, die öffnen 6 uhr!




Ach echt? dann lies dir mal die letzten Post's durch, vom thema ist man hier schon länger  hin und weg und wieder hin und weg    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinizae (12. November 2008)

BUH! Nix Saturn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Komm lieber zum Gamestop ^^


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (12. November 2008)

Dante_Dragon schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich habe z.b damals beim BC Mitternachtsverkauf einige Leute kennengelernt die mittlerweile zu meinen besten Kumpels zählen. Wir haben es damals zu BC so ähnlich abgezogen [...]



Ich hab das explizit mal rausgequotet. Warum? Weil ich nur das lese, was ich will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So und ich greife den Threadersteller auf. Ich hab gehört Berlin Alexa werden 6000-10000? Leute erwartet. Wenn die 10k Boxen haben fress ich einen Besen. 

Hier mein Vorschlag: Wir nutzen diesen Thread, um Schlachtzugsgruppen aufzubauen. Wenn wir sehen, dass das mit den Boxen zu eng wird, switchen wir alle in den PvP-Modus und moshen die alle weg. Also wie gesagt, wir sind schon zu 12. und haben auch n Feuermagier dabei. Dieser Mage wird dann: "Für Allah!" schreien und seine Living Bomb zünden. 

Ihr seht, lasst uns einfach vor und wartet so lang draussen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , bis wir unsere Boxen bezahlt haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach und Edith sagt mir gerade, dass wir alle fair bleiben sollen.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (12. November 2008)

ml73 schrieb:


> Ich habs auch gerade in der Hand gehabt!!!
> (arbeite bei Saturn)
> 
> Darf es aber erst morgen früh 6Uhr kaufen!
> ...



Was erzählst du für ein Müll? Arbeitest bei Saturn und hast Zeit hier zu posten. Alles klar, arbeitest wohl im Innendienst bei Saturn xD


----------



## BloodyLove (12. November 2008)

ich und meine Frau in "Zella-Mehlis" bei MediaMarkt.... JA, der Ort heißt echt so...


----------



## Sinizae (12. November 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Was erzählst du für ein Müll? Arbeitest bei Saturn und hast Zeit hier zu posten. Alles klar, arbeitest wohl im Innendienst bei Saturn xD



Was redest DU für nen Müll? Innendienst? Hallo? 

Vielleicht hatte er grad Pause? Vielleicht hatte er schon Feierabend?

*kopfschüttel* Brauchst hier niemandn so schwach anlabern....


----------



## franzmann (12. November 2008)

servus,



wer aus bad oyenhausen kommt und mit nach mm minden möchte habe noch 3 plätze frei im auto meine icq nummer : 143263312




mfg


----------



## Zamahra (12. November 2008)

Fahre gleich los.. Hamburg Saturn Altstadt (innenstadt) Freue mich voll im Handelschannel meinten die dass die auf solchen events sachen verschenken wisst ihr was von?


----------



## BloodyLove (12. November 2008)

also letztes Jahr in Erfurt gabs nen Poster dazu... aber krass limitiert..... 4 leute vor mir waren sie alle..... owned!


----------



## Hanfium (12. November 2008)

jo Hamburg Altstadt Saturn  !!! 

Der mit der Tüte ^^ 


also Cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luca889 (12. November 2008)

Hey, ich wohne in Usingen.....
und will nach Frankfurt zum Mitternachtsverkauf.....
meine Mutter ist krank und jetzt suche ich eine Mitfahrgelegenheit......
Fahrtkosten werden erstattet.....bei interesse BITTE MELDEN!!!!!


----------



## pixeljedi (12. November 2008)

wie schon gesagt
<------23.30 mediamarkt BLN-oberschöneweide  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowser19 (12. November 2008)

Cottbus ist auch dabei beim mitternachtsverkauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mayroi (12. November 2008)

media markt prenzl berg erkennen schwarzer langer mantel schwarze hose schwarze haare schwarze stiefel uuuund ne frau


----------



## _g-k_ (12. November 2008)

So ab 23:30 gaaaaanz oben im Norden bei Saturn in Flensburg..... bis gleich.... und viel Spass und Erfolg


----------



## Tayé (12. November 2008)

Also ich werd ab 23 Uhr bei Gamestop Berlin Neukölln Gropiuspassagen stehen hoffe da is leerer weil Media Markt im selben gebäude is und Gamestop nurn kleiner laden xD. Erkennen bin ich an hmm ner Blauen Jeans Schwwarze Jacke Schwarze Skaterschuhe und nem bart xD (kein vollbart ...der is gefpelgt und ordentlich meiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## surilko (12. November 2008)

Hanfium schrieb:


> jo Hamburg Altstadt Saturn  !!!
> 
> Der mit der Tüte ^^
> 
> ...




Hey Hanfium, Du Syndikatler D das erste mal das ich einen von meinem server sehe xD


----------



## spiderxx (12. November 2008)

werde auch zum gamestop ekz hamburgerstr gehen und ich hatte heut mittag angerufen und es ist alles da ^^


----------



## rofldiepofl (12. November 2008)

Werde im Fantasy Strongpoint in Böblingen sein^^


----------



## Redak (12. November 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Ich hab das explizit mal rausgequotet. Warum? Weil ich nur das lese, was ich will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


made my day^^
bin leider nicht dabei^^


----------



## Hanfium (12. November 2008)

surilko schrieb:


> Hey Hanfium, Du Syndikatler D das erste mal das ich einen von meinem server sehe xD






Normal Das Syndikat  ! 

F  T  W 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luca889 (12. November 2008)

Hey, ich wohne in Usingen.....
und will nach Frankfurt zum Mitternachtsverkauf.....
meine Mutter ist krank und jetzt suche ich eine Mitfahrgelegenheit......
Fahrtkosten werden erstattet.....bei interesse BITTE MELDEN!!!!!


----------



## Majek (12. November 2008)

Hallo,

kommt jemand aus dem Raum Oldenburg und geht zu Media Markt oder Saturn?

Evtl kann man sich ja zusammenschliessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schreina (12. November 2008)

Also ich fahr jetz mit meinem schatz zum SAturn nach linz aber am wichtigsten an der ganzen sache 2 kisten bier


Mfg
Schreina


----------



## Schreina (12. November 2008)

An alle allianzler suf dem server Arygos schreibt mir doch mal Char heist Corrosion auf ein baldiges sehen in nordend evtl ergeben sich ja neue bekanntschaften


----------



## Flibber (12. November 2008)

Tayé schrieb:


> Also ich werd ab 23 Uhr bei Gamestop Berlin Neukölln Gropiuspassagen stehen hoffe da is leerer weil Media Markt im selben gebäude is und Gamestop nurn kleiner laden xD. Erkennen bin ich an hmm ner Blauen Jeans Schwwarze Jacke Schwarze Skaterschuhe und nem bart xD (kein vollbart ...der is gefpelgt und ordentlich meiner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Kannst du vergessen, war zum TBC Mitternachtsverkauf da. Als bei Media Markt die Schlange schon aufgelöst war und alle glücklich mit ihrer TBC Schachtel aufm Heimweg waren, gab es vorm Gamestop noch eine ORDENTLICHE schlange (ich stand mit in dieser schlange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## BleaKill (12. November 2008)

Hagen Gamestop xD


----------



## Deanne (12. November 2008)

Meine Wenigkeit lungert ab 11 Uhr in Düsseldorf vorm Gamestop (Neustraße, Altstadt) ab.


----------



## Tayé (12. November 2008)

Flibber schrieb:


> Kannst du vergessen, war zum TBC Mitternachtsverkauf da. Als bei Media Markt die Schlange schon aufgelöst war und alle glücklich mit ihrer TBC Schachtel aufm Heimweg waren, gab es vorm Gamestop noch eine ORDENTLICHE schlange (ich stand mit in dieser schlange
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hey jetzt mach mir ma keine Hoffnung xD ich geh jetzt schon los xDDD


----------



## Saytan (12. November 2008)

so mädels wer noch wil noch 20 minuten zeit mir bescheid zusagen media markt charlottenburg wilmersdorfer str


----------



## franzmann (12. November 2008)

so leute noch eine stunde dann fahre ich los minden mediamarkt also wer noch mit fahren will 

icq:143263312


mfg


----------

